# What song is this?



## MythAdrian (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys I am really struggling for 1 week to find out from what classical melody does the violin part from the next song is (0:10 to 0:20 from 



 ) I heard it in an underground rap song and i cannot figure out where is it from, can you help me?

Thanks!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sometimes, people hear a violin, and as long as it is not bluegrass fiddling, they assume 'it must be classical.'

That doesn't sound 'classical' much at all to me, though I could be wrong. 

I think it is an original 'line' made up for the song, and it sounds very contemporary / pop / sentimental at that -- that does not rule out its being from some lighter genre of classical music, but I doubt it.


----------



## MythAdrian (Aug 26, 2014)

You are probably right, sorry for the confusion, i just didn't knew exactly where to ask about it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

MythAdrian said:


> You are probably right, sorry for the confusion, i just didn't knew exactly where to ask about it.


_This is exactly the right place for this sort of question_, so don't think to put your tail between your legs and walk away 

Do wait! I said I could be wrong. Collectively, people here know a _seriously impressive_ amount of repertoire, and of course, a violin-centric person just may have your answer, if there is one, or can positively tell you 'what it is.' If not, a further confirmation it is 'written for the song,' wouldn't hurt, either.

Best regards.


----------



## MythAdrian (Aug 26, 2014)

I spoke to the singer and he told me that they got it from another song but he can't remember which exactly. So i am pretty sure there is another song, though i am not sure about its type.

Thank you and best regards.


----------

